# Pipe Clamps?



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I already own 4, 1/2" pipe clamps and a couple of different size pipes for those. But I was wondering how important 3/4" clamps are? I have caught my self needing a couple more clamps lately, so was looking at buying a couple more then the question came to me do I need 3/4". I just find it hard to believe I could bend 1/2" pipe. Thanks

Eric Williams


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's possible to bend ½" pipe, but invariably with good fitting joints, the clamp pressure shouldn't need to be that much. When I started out all my clamps were pipe clamps with both ½" and ¾" pipes. I do have some really long pipes, or you can thread the ends and use a threaded sleeve to join them.


















.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Anguspapa said:


> I just find it hard to believe I could bend 1/2" pipe.


I have bent 3/4in pipe before today. I still have the bent pipe in the clamp.

I would not purchase 1/2in pipe clamps. Too easy to bend the pipe.

The 3/4in pipe I bent was a deeper throat, like this one.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=31177&cat=1,43838,43843


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Anguspapa said:


> I already own 4, 1/2" pipe clamps and a couple of different size pipes for those. But I was wondering how important 3/4" clamps are? I have caught my self needing a couple more clamps lately, so was looking at buying a couple more then the question came to me do I need 3/4". I just find it hard to believe I could bend 1/2" pipe. Thanks
> 
> Eric Williams


The 3/4" style have a better screw assembly and operate so much better.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Anguspapa said:


> I already own 4, 1/2" pipe clamps and a couple of different size pipes for those. But I was wondering how important 3/4" clamps are? I have caught my self needing a couple more clamps lately, so was looking at buying a couple more then the question came to me do I need 3/4". I just find it hard to believe I could bend 1/2" pipe. Thanks
> 
> Eric Williams


All I own are 1/2" pipe clamps. If you are bending those then you are probably tightening the clamp too much.

George


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

1/2 inch clamps work fine but as the old adage says..."bigger is always better"


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> All I own are 1/2" pipe clamps. If you are bending those then you are probably tightening the clamp too much.
> 
> George


+1. Also I like the lighter weight of the 1/2" clamps.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

burkhome said:


> 1/2 inch clamps work fine but as the old adage says..."bigger is always better"


Why?


----------



## dfox52 (Aug 31, 2013)

All I have are 3/4" clamps. I started out with 6 foot lengths for a project I was doing and the 3/4" was much sturdier than 1/2" The costs difference isn't that much so I just kept adding more 3/4" pipes of various sizes. The 1/2" pipes would probably be fine for short lengths but if you plan on using long lengths of pipe (like 6 feet) I would use 3/4"


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

burkhome said:


> ..."bigger is always better"





GeorgeC said:


> Why?


.
























.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

dfox52 said:


> All I have are 3/4" clamps. I started out with 6 foot lengths for a project I was doing and the 3/4" was much sturdier than 1/2" The costs difference isn't that much so I just kept adding more 3/4" pipes of various sizes. The 1/2" pipes would probably be fine for short lengths but if you plan on using long lengths of pipe (like 6 feet) I would use 3/4"


At this point everything I do is small, I own 4 clamps, and for each of those I own a 2' and 3' peace of pipe ( threaded only on one side, I'm a cheap skate). So after everyone's help I think I'm going to start get 3/4" clamps. Thanks

Eric Williams


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

All I have is 1/2" clamps. Lots of them. The only advantage a 3/4" clamp has it slightly taller jaws.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Leo G said:


> All I have is 1/2" clamps. Lots of them. The only advantage a 3/4" clamp has it slightly taller jaws.


 And a far better crank.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Al B Thayer said:


> And a far better crank.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


I consider the 1/2" crank better. The 3/4" is fixed and when you put clamps close together they knock and you can't continue to turn them. With the 1/2" they are the slide through and you can put them side by side and touching and still crank them. 

This works when you are trying to balance the panel by putting a clamp on top and bottom at the end of the board.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I consider the 1/2" crank better. The 3/4" is fixed and when you put clamps close together they knock and you can't continue to turn them. With the 1/2" they are the slide through and you can put them side by side and touching and still crank them.
> 
> This works when you are trying to balance the panel by putting a clamp on top and bottom at the end of the board.


Well that is something to consider.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*pipe clamps*

I prefer 3/4 inch pipes , but I do have some 1/2 also. I always alternate sides of the glue up for either size, just in case there is any flexing of the pipe, there will be an opposing flex from the other side to help keep things square.


----------

